# Patrick Fairbairn - The Imperial Bible Dictionary



## Mayflower (Oct 2, 2007)

Patrick Fairbairn - The Imperial Bible Dictionary

Does anyone knows if Fairnbairn only edited it, or did he wrote the most of it in his dictionary ?

At one link i saw that the volume set contains 6 volumes, and other 2 volumes ? Is the 2 volumes not complete one, or is it only a different edition ?

Anyone recommended this work ?


----------

